# SAT II Subject Test Guide



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

So if anyone is interesting in applying next year, and has some questions on Subject tests, their format or how to study, here is where you can ask. I feel like i've been given enough exposure, and I can give my 2 cent's on how to do well, in addition to guide you through the mistakes I make, that you should be sure not to make.

First of all, for most Pakistani Medical Colleges, you're required to take 3 subject tests. Physics/Math I/MathII, Biology E or M and Chemistry. What's that you ask? Well, you can take either Physics (which I don't suggest unless you've taken AP Physics) or you can take Math I instead which is pretty much your 9th and 10th grade Mathematics, some tricky algebra questions along with geometry or Math II which has a great curve along with Trigonometry, Algebra II and Pre-Calculus which I highly recommend over the Physics and Math I. 

The format of the Physics subject test is 75 multiple choice questions, and it has a pretty generous curve, except for the fact that you can't just skim a barrons book and ace it, you have to have a pretty good handle on Mechanics, Electricity/Magnetism, Waves, Heat, Kinetic Theory, Thermodynamics, and Modern Physics. A full year course of AP Physics will surely be the key to success on this test.

Math I and Math II can easily be done with your regular classes, but the books I suggest to prepare for these tests are:
Barrons for Math II 
Sparknotes for Math II and Math I (Sparknotes over prepare you so you'll do better on the test)
and Kaplan for all you Kaplan fans out there.

Unfortunately, I only had a week to study for the Math II test before the Subject test date, however, I did score over 650 but you should give yourself at least 2 months to get a 700+ and for you over achiever's set up a daily plan to work at least 2-3 hours a day on Spark notes and Barron's to get the 750+, but STICK TO YOUR SCHEDULE, I can't stress that enough. 

For the Biology Subject Test, you should take AP biology, but it's not necessary, because for the most part, it's all memorization. Picking up a Barron's book, or even better, a 5 steps to a 5 book and giving your self at least 6 months of review should be good. Spark notes is also a major key, I took all 5 practice tests provided on the website and I suggest you do the same. I always found Biology very enjoyable, and taking the AP class was a great experience. After you take the AP class, taking Molecular Biology is the best way to go (Biology M) instead of Ecology (Biology E) and yes it doesn't stand for easy and medium biology is molecular and ecology. Ecology I would suggest for those of you who are self studying and are doing a review book, it's less conceptual material and more on ecosystems, food chains, classification as opposed to Biology M where it focuses more on Photosynthesis (Light, Dark reactions, etc) Respiration, Cell Structure, etc. The test has 80 questions and the curve is pretty harsh, it would be in your best interest to carefully answer the questions in the given amount of time to reduce careless errors and point reduction. 

For the Chemistry, this is one of the more difficult exams, that have no alternatives, so what I suggest is to take AP Chem no matter what senior year. AP biology can be handled with review books and Mathematics can be conquered as well, however, AP Chemistry has to be taken to do well. First off, after completing the course, I would say you're over prepared and should do well, but to be on the safe side, these are the well recommended books to use to practice,
5 steps to a 5 for AP Chemistry
Barrons (MUST)
Princeton Review
Sparknotes
Try to do all the practice tests, in all of these books, and read the chapter reviews on all of them. There's a lot of material, and if you have any time constraints, I would suggest going over the chapter you have difficulty with. You also have to remember to get OUT of the habit of using your calculator, the test will be given without a calculator, and I can't stress enough how much students suffer from being "Detached" from their calculator. It is another Key to scoring high on the subject test. Plan out a daily schedule for Chemistry at least 30 minutes a day to do practice problems, and a 1 hour test every other day, and you can achieve the 700+, however, give yourself some time of at least 5 months of practice as well, I cheated myself of started a little less than a months of time and ended with a 670 with no time to retake. The curve is well generous, and with the AP class you're sure to succeeed.

*Important Note- It's a must to visit SparkNotes Test Prep: SAT Subject Tests Information Center register for an account and TAKE THE FREE PRACTICE TESTS! they seriously prepare you a lot! you'll automatically get timed and you will be exposed to very frequent questions that have a high chance of appearing in similar format on your actual test. Taking all the tests and reviewing ALL the questions you got wrong is very important. I have to say, the most difficult part for me was making myself go back and REVIEW the ones I got wrong. I know it's annoying to actually go back and sit there for another hour going over what you got wrong when you actually sat there for an hour taking the damn test, but that's the main key to learning. Going over the one's you got wrong and creating INDEX CARDS or some type of notebook with the ones you got wrong will make information stick. It may be hard at first, but make it a habit, and you'll see results!


This thread is open to any questions I haven't covered, and I will continue to add more information, but for now I have to run to the store, so I had to rush this, but I'll be back to answer any of your questions on preparing for the Subject tests. 

:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Good stuff. Barrons, Princeton Review, and Kaplan are all good resources for SAT II's. I personally found Barrons to be the best for Physics. 


Posting example questions here is also welcomed.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

No prob, Barron's was deff that best for me in all 3 subjects. However, unfortunately, I never had the chance to take the Physics Subject test. But Barron's should be great for that! 
And I used Kaplan for Biology and it had a plethora of examples and review notes that showed up a lot on the test, coincidentally, there was an EXACT question on the test from my Kaplan book.
And Surely, I'll continue to update this thread with more useful information on subject tests, I am about to make a schedule that student's should follow thoroughly to prepare for these exams.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Here we go, you can put it on a word document and print it out and stick to it if it works best for you, or tweek it around to fit your best needs.


*OFFICIAL SCHEDULE FOR SAT SUBJECT TEST
*
This is assuming you are taking AP Biology, AP Chemistry, AP Physics
(adjust if taking mathematics I or II)

Summer going into 12th grade is the best time to start, if possible to start earlier, even better! 

August- Buy all books you decide to use for every subject, Barrons, Princeton, 5 Steps to a 5, etc. start to skim over them, take a diagnostic or two, see where you stand! Don't stress out too much.

September ->November- This is when the AP's start, whether you're taking AP Biology, AP Chemistry, AP Physics, however many you're taking, you're in for a bombardment of work! Try handling your course load and spend 2 hours on each subject every day! Make some room where you can quietly study, and use the review books as supplement's after you're done with your work to do at least 4-5 problems on subject tests a day, the week days are pretty hectic and it's understandable that little review is done, but STAY IN TOUCH, make sure that book opens atleast once a day, you can make time during study halls, off periods, whatever, the review should be consistent for these months, get used to the format, you should start getting a feel for the tests.

December ->Feb- This is the Middle of the year, and you should start getting more serious, take a subject test for each subject every Saturday, read a chapter a day and do review questions, spend a few hours on Sparknotes and improve your diagnostics from September, if you started with a 500 you should be a 600 or 550 by midterms, if you started with a 600 you should be at the 650 point or 700. If you're not, you need to start setting more time for studying and cut back on recreation activities. AP review should be consistent and it should be boosting your subject test scores, try to ask your teacher for extra help sessions if they don't take place (I remeber my AP biology/AP chem teacher held 7:00 am reviews everyday and I didn't even miss one!) It's critical to receive the extra tutoring!

Feb->April- It's almost time for AP EXAMS! fun fun fun!! You should be completed or almost completed with your review books that you bought in August, you should have no life (Just Kidding) but you should be almost ready. 2-3 hour review a day should be changed to about 4-6 hours a day to brush up on anything that needs extra time to refresh. Your subject test scores should go up another 50 points and from there it's difficult to bring up, unless you do full day reviews.

May- AP EXAMS! Whether your exams on the first week, second week or third week of may (unlikely) You're going to take them, the 4 hour exam is very lengthy and will DEFF prepare you for subject tests, I HIGHLY recommend you take the subject tests in may. Please register on College Admissions - SAT - University & College Search Tool and set your date at least 3 weeks ahead so you can adjust and be ready. May is a good month to take them, because if you don't do as well as you planned, you have another shot in June, and it's not all or nothing. 

June- Retake anything you scored lower on!.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.

Everyone who finds this post helpful- be sure to add to Talib's reputation.

Thanks.


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

This is definitely an awesoem job done!

I have given SAT Subject Tests as well and I would definitely recommend everyone to spend a good 6 months for preparing to get a 750+

Also, many A Levels students are misled by being told, SAT is all A Levels, you will ace it!

Trust me, its not!

There are quite a few topics in every subject that A Levels doesn't cover.

Plus, you don't have a calculator or a Data Booklet in any of the sciences, so yeah, if you were under the illusion that you are going to ace SAT II with mere revision,
step out of your dream land and start working!


And Talib, JazakAllah Khair!

May Allah reward you hugely for this!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Courage said:


> This is definitely an awesoem job done!
> 
> I have given SAT Subject Tests as well and I would definitely recommend everyone to spend a good 6 months for preparing to get a 750+
> 
> ...


YES! thank you!! I loathe it when people say that the SAT subject tests are similar to this and that and blah blah. No it's not. It's its OWN thing. And not like any Pakistani Entry test or A levels. Also, you're right, mere revision won't do you any better than in the 500's or if you're lucky 600's.

And no problem, glad to help, all questions are welcome!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

-Soon to be adding weekly questions!!-


----------



## adiba (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Talib!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

good information


----------



## aiza (Jul 27, 2011)

woahh..im going to use this when i study for SATs i think ill have to self study bio tho. more people should read this its so helpful it should be more popular now


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, so if you don't mind me asking. Why didn't you taking the Physics subject test? Isn't it one of the requirements?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I didn't have enough time, and I didn't take the AP. And it's not required, they can take Math instead of Physics.


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Does that apply only to Shifa or to government colleges like KEMU and AIMC? Thanks so much.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

As far as I know it apply's to all of them, if any one knows more, please correct me, but as far as I am concerned, they take Mathematics in lieu of physics.


----------



## Maaza (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks man, you've helped a ton.


----------



## fkhanb (Aug 7, 2011)

do you recommend taking physics or math? which one would colleges prefer?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ In my case it really didn't matter, but if you CAN, I would say take both. I took both Math I and Math II, but if you can take the Mathematics and Physics you would be playing it really safe, which will only benefit you. College's don't prefer one over the other if they say you can take either or, but if you can do better in one, that's all that matter's, because it's the score they're looking for.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Maaza said:


> Thanks man, you've helped a ton.


No problem, Any time! :happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some Biology E/M sample questions I found, they will be very very similar to the test you take

Biology E/M
1. What would happen to a human red blood cell if it was placed in distilled water?
(A) It would shrivel.
(B) It would plasmolyze.
(C) It would lyse.
(D) It would dehydrate.
(E) It would not be affected.

2. Which of the following terms best encompasses all of the populations of organisms living together and potentially interacting in an area?
(A) Carrying capacity
(B) Biome
(C) Ecosystem
(D) Biological community
(E) Geographical community

3. If a molecule of DNA is composed of approximately 16.2% adenine (A) and 33.4% guanine (G), the percentage thymine (T) and cytosine (C) must be approximately:
(A) 16.3% T and 16.3% C.
(B) 34.1% T and 34.1% C.
(C) 34.1% T and 16.3% C.
(D) 16.3% T and 34.1% C.
(E) 33.4% T and 16.2% C.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Physics
1. During a company picnic, 6 accounting department workers participate in a tug of war with 6 sales force personnel. Each team pulls on the rope with 1200N of force. What is the tension in the rope?
(A) 2400N
(B) 1200N
(C) 600N
(D) 200N
(E) 100N


2. An Olympic weightlifter lifts a weight bar weighing 2000N straight up to a height of 2.25 meters in a time of 0.65 seconds. The weightlifter stands holding the weight at that height for the next 4 seconds before dropping the weights to the floor. How much power did the weightlifter use to lift the weights overhead?
(A) 2925 watts
(B) 3077 watts
(C) 4500 watts
(D) 6923 watts
(E) 9100 watts


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Answers to Biology E/M and Physics (no cheating!) Do the questions first then come here!

Biology E/M
1. The correct answer is (C). The solute concentration inside a human red blood cell is greater than that of distilled water. If such a cell was placed in distilled water, the water concentration outside the cell would be greater than the water concentration inside the cell, and the cell would take up water by osmosis. Animal cells do not have cell walls to prevent unlimited expansion, thus the cell would lyse (swell until it burst).
2. The correct answer is (D). You would be more likely to find this type of question on the Biology E test.
3. The correct answer is (D). In the DNA molecule, base pairing occurs between adenine and thymine, which are held together by two hydrogen bonds, and base pairing occurs between guanine and cytosine, which are held together by three hydrogen bonds. Therefore, the percentages of adenine and thymine would be similar as would the percentages of guanine and cytosine. You would be more likely to find this type of question on the Biology M test.


Physics
1. The correct answer is (A). The tension in a rope is the same throughout. Both teams must pull with a force of 1200N to maintain static equilibrium, so the total tension is 2400N.
2. The correct answer is (D). Power is the rate at which work is done, Power = work divided by time. The weightlifter lifted the weights up from the floor to a distance of 2.25 meters above the floor in a time of 0.65 seconds. The work the weightlifter did to raise the weights can be calculated either by (F ? s ? cos(theta) or by using the potential energy (mgh). Divide the work by the time he took to raise the weights, and the power he develops is 6923 watts.


I'll keep adding more questions when I have time, don't forget to practice!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

This will give you an idea of how people usually score (average scores)

SAT Subject Test in Chemistry  629 
SAT Subject Test in Physics	Physics	643
SAT Subject Test in Mathematics Level 1	593
SAT Subject Test in Mathematics Level 2	644
SAT Subject Test in Biology E/M E-591 
M-630


You guys can look it up yourselves to check, if you don't believe me, and sorry for the late update to this thread, I've been so stressed myself in things that I didn't have time, I'll continue to update this thread, give me feedback as to how you find it guys! If you have any specific questions, or want me to post something, please let me know.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

UPDATE***

For any of you interesting in practice for the Biology E/M subject test, I found a free practice test online that you can print out and check over! I was looking over it, and it is a GREAT tool to acquire before the test, the questions are VERY similar, and the topics are very aligned with the actual test's format. Not taking this test would be cheating yourself, use it to your advantage and check over the answers thoroughly! 

http://www.xtremepapers.net/SAT/SAT II Biology.pdf

More updates are to follow!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> ^Thanks.


Don't mention it :angel:


----------



## tm247 (Aug 13, 2011)

Talib, you posted that one should take the SAT 2s in the end of his/her senior year. Wouldn't you need to take them earlier to send the scores to prospective schools around November-February?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ That would be the case if you were applying to schools in the Northwest. However, my intention was towards student's who want to apply to Pakistani Medical Schools on basis of their SAT II scores; taking them senior year would give you plenty of time to send them, because (with the exception of AKU) Pakistani Medical School admissions start in July/August. However, if you intend to apply to American schools, yes it would be wise to take them before senior year to have enough time to send out documents and what not.


----------



## aykhan (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it is very important to take the official test that the college board releases in the book I saw at least 8 questions in the Bio test. Furthermore i saw several questions in the chemistry test that were in the book. These are the last tests you should do right before the exam.


----------



## totallyme247 (Jun 5, 2011)

talib said:


> ^ That would be the case if you were applying to schools in the Northwest. However, my intention was towards student's who want to apply to Pakistani Medical Schools on basis of their SAT II scores; taking them senior year would give you plenty of time to send them, because (with the exception of AKU) Pakistani Medical School admissions start in July/August. However, if you intend to apply to American schools, yes it would be wise to take them before senior year to have enough time to send out documents and what not.


Yes I was thinking the same thing, thank you =) That's unfortunate too because I want to apply to AKU so I'll need to take all these exams as soon as school starts.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

aykhan said:


> I think it is very important to take the official test that the college board releases in the book I saw at least 8 questions in the Bio test. Furthermore i saw several questions in the chemistry test that were in the book. These are the last tests you should do right before the exam.


I think collegeboard is okay I guess. I wouldn't strongly recommend it because, even though it is the same format as the actual test, they don't expose you to much. I feel as if the Kaplan books, Princeton books, etc etc teach you the material and tricks and then test you the way they present you the information. Collegeboard is a little more scattered and random. I picked up a book and took a practice test from collegeboard, and there was no middle-ground for most of the questions, half were extremely easy, like "where is bile stored" and half were next to impossible. They didn't have much rhythm. But that's just my experience, if you had a good time with collegeboard, by all means, if anyone else want's to give it a shot, go for it!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

totallyme247 said:


> Yes I was thinking the same thing, thank you =) That's unfortunate too because I want to apply to AKU so I'll need to take all these exams as soon as school starts.


Yes, and better study hard, AKU's minimum is 700. Most student's get 750+ on all. Good luck! :happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Found more practice questions.
Follow this site for more questions.

SAT Subject Tests - Practice SAT Questions


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

:wub: Whata cute smiley!

Just came to update my thread.

If anyone has any questions regarding the subject tests, please ask over here and do not open new threads, and go off topic on other places. This is the place to ask  and all your questions will be answered


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

*re:*



talib said:


> Here we go, you can put it on a word document and print it out and stick to it if it works best for you, or tweek it around to fit your best needs.
> 
> 
> *OFFICIAL SCHEDULE FOR SAT SUBJECT TEST
> ...


hi,
can u or some one else who had already given mcat(even of any locality) can share such a schedule which u uploaded here??if so then plz guys post here it may help those who are preparing for it...thanks in advance...:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ Off topic. And I am sorry I haven't given the MCAT, so I cannot make a schedule for a test whose books I am not familiar with.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope I can look back on Step 1 with the same wonder and amazement at how people can make such a big deal about such a stupid test (ie I hope it'll be that simple--wishful thinking, I know). 

I took the subject tests a couple of years ago, but if it hasn't changed much, the tests mainly just test concepts, very little memorization of obscure facts involved. Its funny how american high school students, by and large, find them to be the hardest, when their actually tailored for their consumption as opposed to students in other educational systems. 

If you're even a mediocre A levels student, except for a few topics here and there, such as ecology and endocrinology, you should be more than prepared for a 700+ score if you just flip through the Princeton Review a night or two before the test. And the chemistry test's a walk in the park--or rather a snooze in the park. Again, flip through the princeton review on the eve of the test and you're as set as set can be-cha-ching! Another 700+ (on this one a perfect score is a very real possibility if you review at least a whole week before the test). 

All this only applies if you were even half listening during class throughout the year. But if you didn't listen at all then you know how it is...give nothing, get nothing. 

The people behind the physics test, I will admit, do consider you to be more than just an idiot and I would study accordingly. But give this baby a week to add another 700+ to your repertoire or two for a perfect score.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

talib said:


> ^ Off topic. And I am sorry I haven't given the MCAT, so I cannot make a schedule for a test whose books I am not familiar with.


ok...well fine#happy


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

stethoscope said:


> I hope I can look back on Step 1 with the same wonder and amazement at how people can make such a big deal about such a stupid test (ie I hope it'll be that simple--wishful thinking, I know).
> 
> I took the subject tests a couple of years ago, but if it hasn't changed much, the tests mainly just test concepts, very little memorization of obscure facts involved. Its funny how american high school students, by and large, find them to be the hardest, when their actually tailored for their consumption as opposed to students in other educational systems.
> 
> ...


well i am not doing a-levels at all...


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

stethoscope said:


> I hope I can look back on Step 1 with the same wonder and amazement at how people can make such a big deal about such a stupid test (ie I hope it'll be that simple--wishful thinking, I know).
> 
> I took the subject tests a couple of years ago, but if it hasn't changed much, the tests mainly just test concepts, very little memorization of obscure facts involved. Its funny how american high school students, by and large, find them to be the hardest, when their actually tailored for their consumption as opposed to students in other educational systems.
> 
> ...


I am sorry if my test guide "intimidated you" and I don't remember asking you to enlighten me with your valuable two cent's before I decided to take 2 hours of my life to create this thread. If you actually even took a few minutes to read a few threads, you would know that a lot of student's on here have questions with the SAT II. Mind you, this test is actually taken "seriously" by most people because it plays a huge role in admissions into Pakistani Colleges, and besides that, why do most ivy leagues require subject tests with 700+ when any average kid can read a silly book and get it (I think even YOU can guess, regardless of your "intelligible post"). And I really hope you can look at Step 1 with the same seriousness or "wonder" that I put forward the SAT II's, because I don't see you passing any time soon unless you do, and USMLES by far, I don't see you or any one else with your attitude doing well in anything you do. I really don't call out anyone like this on forum's, because I have better things to do, but you really have the nerve to come on this thread and tell me that you can pass if you "half paid attention," when I not only created a guide for anyone who needed help, but set a schedule as well. You seem like you have very little knowledge on test taking after reading your post, American System if you haven't heard has the best education in the world. Who do you think is creating the USMLE? Who are you competing with? Americans. If any other education system was as good as you say, then why are there no results? Because I don't see any. I seriously don't understand why people like you even bother to post anything at all, because it's either pointless or just plain stupid.


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

talib said:


> I am sorry if my test guide "intimidated you" and I don't remember asking you to enlighten me with your valuable two cent's before I decided to take 2 hours of my life to create this thread. If you actually even took a few minutes to read a few threads, you would know that a lot of student's on here have questions with the SAT II. Mind you, this test is actually taken "seriously" by most people because it plays a huge role in admissions into Pakistani Colleges, and besides that, why do most ivy leagues require subject tests with 700+ when any average kid can read a silly book and get it (I think even YOU can guess, regardless of your "intelligible post"). And I really hope you can look at Step 1 with the same seriousness or "wonder" that I put forward the SAT II's, because I don't see you passing any time soon unless you do, and USMLES by far, I don't see you or any one else with your attitude doing well in anything you do. I really don't call out anyone like this on forum's, because I have better things to do, but you really have the nerve to come on this thread and tell me that you can pass if you "half paid attention," when I not only created a guide for anyone who needed help, but set a schedule as well. You seem like you have very little knowledge on test taking after reading your post, American System if you haven't heard has the best education in the world. Who do you think is creating the USMLE? Who are you competing with? Americans. If any other education system was as good as you say, then why are there no results? Because I don't see any. I seriously don't understand why people like you even bother to post anything at all, because it's either pointless or just plain stupid.


Talib,I'm with you:happy:...this guy is getting abusive for no reason at all...you did a good job by posting this thread...even i didn't ask him to help me by replying in such awkward and weird way...#roll


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 11, 2011)

I applaud you all on taking your education as seriously as you do. That kind of an attitude is sure to get you far. My point was simply that the subject tests aren't all that they're cut out to be..and spending 6 months to prepare for them is, so to speak, overkill. And in so saying I wasn't specifially addressing you--you seem to have your mind pretty much set-but all unsuspecting individuals who might come upon this thread and be lead into thinking that the tests are more difficult than they actually are. I'm sorry if you didn't get that. The comparison between step 1 and the sat was simply a rhetorical advice employed to underscore how easy the subject tests were. I also added in parentheses that I realized thinking of step 1 the same way was wishful thinking. You might also like to know that 6 months is generally the amount of time people spend studying for step 1 with the infinitely greater material it covers.

And while I realize this thread is not a debate about which education system's the best, I think at least this much needs to be said with regards to your reply:I acknowledge that the american educational system beyond high school is arguably the best in the world. But until high school I'd be wary of saying that its the best. This is with specific reference to the public school system. I say this as one who grew up in that system, having only spent the very latter part of my education in the british system. Do a little research with regards to how american high school students compare with the rest of the world. I'm speaking in very general terms here and i realize you'll find high achievers everywhere, regardless of the system they're in. Mine was merely an observation of the difference in the attitudes regarding the test between pupils. We'll end this discussion here.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

^ That still doesn't undermine the level of disrespect in your previous post. No hard feelings though, and if you didn't know, studying for subject tests in 6 months is COMPLETELY different than studying for USMLES for 6 months. When you're in a Pakistani Medical School and you graduate, 6 months is okay to study for USMLES; but you go 6-10 hours of study EVERYDAY in those 6 months only. Where if you were to take the subject tests, you would still be in high school going to school 7 hours a day, and probably only spending a half and hour to two hours a day for 6 months, probably inconsistent because of all the other pressures and commitments of high school. The USMLE on the other hand, is without any other distractions all day. JUST TO CLEAR THINGS UP for you. And I really don't feel like correcting anything else from your post, I don't find much benefit from it. Peace. Take care.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 11, 2011)

I should have been more clear: a few people here decide to study for and take the steps DURING med school, when they're in college for often times well over just 7 hours a day (typically during 4th year). And I took the subject tests during my A levels finals, when I was still in school just as you are now, so I know what I'm talking about i.e., I'm speaking from the experience of actually having taken the test--experience that you don't have yet. I just told it the way I saw it which will of course be different from the way anybody else does. And you're right about this discussion leading to no benefit--just thought I'd clarify myself one last time--so you won't hear from me again, at least in this particular thread of yours. Peace.


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey talib i am giving the Sat science subjects on 1st october. I gave my A levels papers this june so for me i think it is a bit easy since i am fresh with the concepts. I am doing the preparation from Barrons and The princeton review books. And will be finishing by 25 th of septemebr. So i wanted toa ask you that where can i get extra test material like we have past papers in our Alevels.
Thanks


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I think you should make sure you get your hands on as many practice tests as possible. Take a trip to the bookstore and get some subject test books to prep. That's the best practice there is. Keep taking tests.


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a question, do colleges in Pakistan value IBCC equivalency more or SAT II? I am studying in US NY (12 grade) and i am afraid my IBCC score would be low because i didn't take any AP classes. however I take college Bio, college economics and college English at my community college ( I go to school AND college because i have over 90 gpa and i am allowed to go to college and school at the same time). If i have a low score in IBCC, lets say 700/1100, and over 750 in the SAT II is there a chance of me getting into khyber medical college?

thank you! plz help me out!!


----------



## sohaibusman (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey i need little bit detailed help about sat 2 test
reply please


----------



## livelife (Oct 18, 2013)

there are 800 points and 85 questions so how many points for one question??


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

sohaibusman said:


> Hey i need little bit detailed help about sat 2 test
> reply please


how can anyone help you if you don't ask a question? Think before you post, bro. 

and @livelife, it isn't points per question correctly. It is how many questions you get right minus how many you get wrong (*1/4 of a point) = total # of correct questions. Then depending on difficulty of test, there is a *scale* detailing how many correct questions one should answer in order to get an 800, 790, 780, etc

-


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Yoyahyo, I have a question. What if you don't want to take Physics as a subject in SAT ii? What if you take the compulsory subjects like Biology and Chemistry as well as some subject other than physics, say English Literature or Math? Can you still apply to Pakistani private medical schools as a local candidate, after giving MCAT too of course, even if you haven't taken physics in the a SAT ii subject test?

Please reply soon.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

@nasir_ You must give SATII test in bio and chemistry..however, you do have the option of giving either the SATII test in physics or math (I would take mathII just to be on the safe side of that requirement)..they don't allow any other test to be substituted in that set since you are applying for medicine. I hope this helps.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you, yoyahyo for your post. It was very informative. 

I have another question. I intend to appear in SAT ii (subject test) and also in MCAT (entry test). After I give SAT ii and also MCAT, can I get admission in a private Pakistani medical college on a local seat?
And also do I need to give SAT i (in order to get a local seat) or is that optional?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't speak for every private college but I do know that when applying as an international for self finance seat or Shifa, you only need to have SATII subject tests and your HSSC equivalence certificate...when it comes to applying as a local, I believe that you only need an equivalnce certificate and then meet the requirements to appear for the MCAT. I think there are some threads that address this. Be sure to check those out if you still have any questions.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks again yoyahyo. You were a big help. 
One last question:
I pursued a lot of threads regarding SAT but there was still one last unanswered question remaining in my mind:

Can I give SAT ii and still apply as a local candidate to Pakistani private medical colleges?

I intend to give MCAT too. It says on the UHS prospectus that a student/ applicant can give MCAT or SAT ii (Biology and Chemistry as compulsory subjects along with Math or Physics). The UHS prospectus does not mention anything about local or foreign seats.
So, I was confused.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a few questions too:
Do all medical colleges in Pakistan accept the score? (i.e is it acceptable for local seats as well?)
How does one calculate an aggregate with SAT scores?
For example if someone got a score of 800 ....


----------

